# Show your TAXI



## City's Architect

Post the Taxis in your country here!!

*Here are Hong Kong's*









Typical types of taxi








Taxi for wheelchair 








Toyota Prius








Chinese Car manufacturer BYD's Electric Taxi'










Potential Ford's model in the future









Potential Nissan's model in the future


----------



## Æsahættr




----------



## sravan2569

India


----------



## Konoval

Moscow


----------



## Tyson

Melbourne:









And another, hehe:


----------



## rembau1958

^^Was this the result of an argument over the taxi fare?


----------



## FREKI

Danish Taxis




































The taxis comes in all colours and usual have commercials on them... in the cities it's normalle full size or Luxury Mercedes models, in the rural parts it's SUV's and mini busses


----------



## Æsahættr

Expensive European Taxi's... mmm

&&


----------



## FREKI

I accidentally caught a non-Mercedes Taxi today... 

Chrysler 300C


----------



## la bestia kuit

in buenos aires:


















a classical corner taxi in bs as :lol:


----------



## BonusAer

More from Buenos Aires:


----------



## RRC

Some São Paulo taxis:


----------



## ergit222

City's Architect said:


> Post the Taxis in your country here!!
> 
> *Here are Hong Kong's*


@city's architect, can you explain why Hong Kong has 3 taxis with different colors?


----------



## Timstam001

Silly Danish! Gotta love 'em

Here are some Dutch taxis:























































This last pic also has a very funny taxi in it heheh. I don't know which wierdo it belongs to, but he sure attracts attention!

You'll mostly find luxury Mercedes cars as Dutch taxis as you can see from the pics. Other very common cars are SUV's and luxury vans, but I couldn't find any pics.

Chrysler cars also seem to be a hot item nowadays. You'll find lots of 300C's in Amsterdam, where I live. It's just bloody hard to get some decent taxi pics.

You'll also find some other brands like Volvo or Saab, but always the executive editions.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

_Venezia, Italy_


----------



## Novak




----------



## oogabooga

Timstam001 said:


> Silly Danish! Gotta love 'em
> 
> Here are some Dutch taxis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last pic also has a very funny taxi in it heheh. I don't know which wierdo it belongs to, but he sure attracts attention!
> 
> You'll mostly find luxury Mercedes cars as Dutch taxis as you can see from the pics. Other very common cars are SUV's and luxury vans, but I couldn't find any pics.
> 
> Chrysler cars also seem to be a hot item nowadays. You'll find lots of 300C's in Amsterdam, where I live. It's just bloody hard to get some decent taxi pics.
> 
> You'll also find some other brands like Volvo or Saab, but always the executive editions.



Denmark must be a filthy rich country to have luxury mercedez as taxis!


----------



## FREKI

oogabooga said:


> Denmark must be a filthy rich country to have luxury mercedez as taxis!


 Well, thanks 

But the pics and person you quoted are Dutch as in from the Netherlands 


But we are kinda the same economically, politically, visually and taxi-ally 


They have a bit more highrises and people, we have a few more islands and Greenland... :cheers:


These were the Danish ones:








As said they come in all colours of the rainbow, typically with one commercial theme covering the car


----------



## Jerv

The famous british taxi known as a Black cab or Hackney Carriage:


----------



## FREKI

^ That's a classic! They even use the new model in the states now!


A few more from Denmark


----------



## Nikom

*Lisbon Taxis *


----------



## yako

Taxi Stockholm, Stockholms largest (and best) taxi-company:


----------



## pilotos

Taxis from greek cities:
Athens:








Thessaloniki:








Edessa:








Most common color:








Water taxis(in islands):









And this one holds a great record,guess thats why 90% of greek taxis are mercedes.








4.6 million kilometers: new record
A Greek taxi driver, Gregorios Sachinides, presented the Mercedes-Benz museum in Stuttgart with his trusty cab - a 1976 Mercedes 240D diesel with 4.6 million kilometres on the clock.


----------



## beta29

> And this one holds a great record,guess thats why 90% of greek taxis are mercedes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 million kilometers: new record
> A Greek taxi driver, Gregorios Sachinides, presented the Mercedes-Benz museum in Stuttgart with his trusty cab - a 1976 Mercedes 240D diesel with 4.6 million kilometres on the clock.


Awesome:eek2: :shocked: 

That were real quality cars!!:yes: :yes: 

Go Mercedes!


----------



## UD2

k...


----------



## hmmwv

UD2, I never knew you are a member of skyscrapercity. Cheers!


----------



## UD2

yo sa!!!


----------



## fikricoban

*Istanbul Taxis*

*Street Taxis*


















*Sea Taxis*


----------



## CborG

This is the taxi i'm mostly driving in, it's A Volvo S80:


----------



## gladisimo

driving, or driven? you're an actual taxi driver?

btw, taxi or not, that's a fantastic car!


----------



## CborG

^^Driving. I'm an actual taxi driver


----------



## Parzival

CborG said:


> This is the taxi i'm mostly driving in, it's A Volvo S80:


what country?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Parzival said:


> what country?


The Netherlands.


----------



## CborG

^^True Also taxi's in the Netherlands have blue numberplates, normal cars have yellow ones


----------



## Sen

I think Netherlands has many Volvos because there is an assembly plant there?


----------



## Parzival

Sen said:


> I think Netherlands has many Volvos because there is an assembly plant there?


Cool, Sweden and Netherlands use the same taxi-model!:cheers:


----------



## CborG

Hmm there are not that many Volvo taxi's in NL, most of them (75%) are Mercedes.


----------



## Karakuri

Taxi in Marseille:









Nah, hopefuly it's just a movie, I prefer by far original cars...actually I hate tunning.


----------



## ZOHAR

^^ good one!


----------



## ZOHAR

Israeli taxi


----------



## Jo

Bangkok










They come in most colors you could imagine, including pink(ish)


















London style as well, but I'm not sure if all are used as taxis









Customizations


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

I've spotted this Cab in the summer of 2006 in Salzburg, Austria. I wonder if it is being used in regular Taxi Service. In my hometown most Cabs are from Mercedes or Volkwagen Transporter. Since last month theire is a London taxi in service. Which is very rare.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

according to car spotter









VEHICLE: LOCATION: DATE SPOTTED:
Ferrari 550 calicut, India, 1/1/2007
DETAILS:
this ferrari is a taxi(yellow number plate)and was found in a taxi stand in calicut!!the owner is crazy for sure!!


----------



## KoolKeatz

90% of the german taxis look like this:










(the others have different colors or are vw vans)


----------



## ames

wow.


----------



## City's Architect

I wonder which city has the most expensive taxi fare

It starts with $15HKD (about $2US) for the first 2km in Hong Kong (red taxi)


----------



## caco

*Mogi das Cruzes, Brazil:*


----------



## sequoias

Frankiec said:


> SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I saw lots of these while there. Other ones didn't have a horse but were pieced-together pickup trucks Beverly Hillbillies style.


:lol: I have been to Salt Lake City and most taxis they use is are Chevy Caprices, Ford Crown Victorias, etc. That's common in the US.


----------



## superchan7

Tokyo, London, Seoul would be my guess as to some of the more expensive cities for taxi hire.

For a city with such status, Hong Kong taxis are fairly affordable. In fact, in groups of 3 or 4 it easily beats taking trains and buses.


----------



## Gaeus

I swear I saw a Bentley Taxi in Beverly Hills just one time pumping in a Gas Station. I am not sure if its a taxi though because its near a film studio but it has the usual Taxi label on its roof. It doesn't have passengers though and the driver is wearing an Armani :lol: Too bad, I left my digital camera at home. I haven't seen one ever since.


----------



## FREKI

City's Architect said:


> I wonder which city has the most expensive taxi fare
> 
> It starts with $15HKD (about $2US) for the first 2km in Hong Kong (red taxi)


 Copenhagen: ( daytime, tips not needed)


Start fee:
Hailed: $3.68
Called: $5.89

Per km: $2.12


More: http://www.codantaxi.dk/index.php?id=203


----------



## CborG

Were I work it start with 3,80 euro, and then 1,90 euro per km


----------



## Jo

Flagfall price according to a recent Wall Street Journal article

Kuala Lumpur $0.57
Manila $0.66
Bangkok $1.10 (first 2km included)
Shanghai $1.45
Singapore $1.63
Hong Kong $1.92
Seoul $2.03
Sydney $2.43
New York $2.50
Frankfurt $2.70
Rome $3.15
Brussels $3.27
London $4.38
Tokyo $5.63
Paris $7.02 

But that's just the starting fee, and some taxis include a certain distance in that fee.


----------



## doxul

Te dhjefsha SSC said:


> lol just kidding
> 
> in Albania they're mostly mercedes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this kind


------------------------------------------------

*Yes , I know ,I used one , they are cheap compare with other countries , they look like this one ...*.
.


----------



## kaer

Taxi in Poland













































In Poland most taxis are regular cars only with taxi sign.


----------



## Lake

City's Architect said:


> I wonder which city has the most expensive taxi fare
> 
> It starts with $15HKD (about $2US) for the first 2km in Hong Kong (red taxi)


Zurich: around 15 francs for 2km (~$12 usd)


----------



## gladisimo

^^ holy crap. No point taking taxi there.


----------



## City's Architect

*British style taxi cab in HK*

You guys might have a chance to see some British taxis in Hong Kong


----------



## sumisu

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> according to car spotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VEHICLE: LOCATION: DATE SPOTTED:
> Ferrari 550 calicut, India, 1/1/2007
> DETAILS:
> this ferrari is a taxi(yellow number plate)and was found in a taxi stand in calicut!!the owner is crazy for sure!!



It's a tax deal, I heard about it on Top Gear.


----------



## sumisu

gladisimo said:


> What's that (sticker?) thing on the hood? ^^
> 
> Hey is there a price difference between the MBZs and that other car (is that a smart or peugeot?)


It's not a sitcker, it's a medallion bolted onto the hood, it's effectively the license to operate a cab.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

aby_since82 said:


> Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sevilla


I like the white taxis od Spain!



:horse:


----------



## KiwiGuy

How do you post pictures?


----------



## DanteXavier

KiwiGuy said:


> How do you post pictures?


Find the picture, and upload it to an image host. I use imageshack. I recommend it as it is very easy to use and totally free.

http://www.imageshack.us/

You can save the image to your computer and then go to imageshack to upload it. One it is uploaded, you have to find the direct link. It'll look like this:

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1287/astonmartindbslightning.jpg

Then put







after. You'll get this:










More info here:

http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=help


----------



## DanteXavier

Citroen in England:










Ford Taurus in Toronto, Canada:


----------



## DanteXavier




----------



## russianpride

Moscow BIGTAXI HUMMER


----------



## DanteXavier

There's an interesting concept. When they say *Big*Taxi they mean _big_.


----------



## russianpride

Moscow Taxi and Rent-a-car company Garage 1

http://www.garage1.ru/nodes/view/cars/official-cars/
Luxury cars













































































































http://www.garage1.ru/nodes/view/cars/sportcars/
Sportcars


----------



## FREKI

So it went from taxis to limoservice and now rental cars :lol:


Maybe people should read the title before posting :|

( Russianbride - you are spamming! )


----------



## russianpride

FREKI said:


> So it went from taxis to limoservice and now rental cars :lol:
> 
> 
> Maybe people should read the title before posting :|
> 
> ( Russianbride - you are spamming! )


Ok Freak. Next time I will ask you what and where to post.


----------



## FREKI

russianpride said:


> Ok Freak. Next time I will ask you what and where to post.


No need to - just stay on topic... ( hint: "thread name" )


----------



## FREKI

If you feel like showing off your city's rental cars there is nothing preventing you from creating a thread...


----------



## DanteXavier

Gotta agree with Freki here. Not that those photos aren't really cool or anything, but that Lambo certainly isn't a taxi.


----------



## zeikkari

City's Architect said:


> This is a very "cute" taxi. Where is this taxi from??


That Car is "citycab" concept made by Helsinki Metropolia University of Applied Sciences (former name was Stadia... changed name in 2008?).

So not in commercial use. Far as i know project is completed after usability tests, where CityCab was compared agains Mecedes Benz E-Class and VW Caravelle minibus. I was driving cars (with some other taxi drivers) in test track with passengers (simulated loading, unloading and payment).

That car was quite good for city type driving, maybe not for long motorway trips. Engine and hybrid system is from Toyota Prius. As car was concept but suprising good.

http://www.carphotoalbums.com/albums/showgallery.php/cat/706

Maybe i see CityCab in some museum in future.


----------



## City's Architect

I went to Macau last week. The taxi driver said there are less than 10 Toyota Townace currently in service due to fuel consumption.


----------



## russianpride

Moscow


----------



## siamu maharaj

CityPolice said:


> Taxis in NYC


What's the difference between a water taxi and a ferry?


----------



## russianpride

Moscow


----------



## Sanarok

Moscow Aerotaxi Dexter, using Pilatus aircraft (nearly 5 USD per. km)


----------



## russianpride




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Stockholm taxi's:


----------



## 1000city

Just like in the Netherlands taxidrivers are usually united in corporation individual businesspeople, who own their vehicle. Unlike in the Netherlands driving a cab in Poland is not particulary profitable – it depends on where you’re driving, what corporation you belong to etc. As the result taxi cars in Poland are very varied in color schemes, makes, models, age etc. From small like Skoda Fabia to large like S-class Mercedes, from brand new to teenaged cars, european, japanese, korean. Even american ones – Chrysler Grand Voyager is nothing unusual, my friend drives Chrysler PT Cruiser and I’ve even seen Jeep Grand Cherokee in mountainous area!

Typical polish taxi-variety:



























But in this variety there’re some particulary popular models. I think that would be...

Volkswagen Passat (B5, B5 FL, B6):





































Skoda Octavia (MkI, MkII):


















Opel Astra II:









(^^Those forementioned models are also among the most popular private cars in Poland^^)

and Ford Galary/VW Sharan in the MPV category, especially the older models with undestructible non-PD TDI engines:









*Apart from that the most popular brand among polish taxidrivers have always been Mercedes. I think one in every four taxis in Poland is W210 E-class:*


















It’s predecessor, the legendary built-to-last W124, is still popular:








^^ Many of these are still running strong with 1 million kms on the clock:nuts:^^

W210’a successor, the W211 is also popular, but this model proved to be troublesome and expensive in repairs and I noticed, that popularity of MB’s is decreasing in favour of brand new entry level compacts like Octavia II , Astra III etc. Still it’s one of the most popular taxi models in Poland:









The C-class is also popular, but only the old-but-reliable MkI:









In my city the W169 A-class is also very common, as it’s the basic car for one large taxi company:









It’s actually great car for taxi purpose, as it’s small outside but spacious inside. The company also uses the E-class and Vito Mercs. 

The best vehicles are used for airport service – the airport approved fleet consists of late model VW Passat, Audi A6, MB E-class and Skoda Superb. The fare is 30 to 100 percent higher than on regular taxi depending on conditions.


----------



## SydneyCity

Cars used as taxis in Sydney (that I know of):

Ford Falcon (common)
Ford Fairlane (common)
Toyota Camry (uncommon)
Toyota Tarago (fairly common)
Toyota Hiace Van (fairly common)
Toyota Avalon (fairly rare)
Holden Commodore (fairly rare)
Holden Statesman (common)
Mercedes E Class (very rare)
Mercedes Vito (very rare)
Kia Carnival (fairly rare)
Chrysler 300C (very rare)
Chrysler Voyager (fairly rare)
Holden Zafira (very rare)


----------



## thienzieyung

In *Sydney, Australia*. Spotted taxi number two of New South Wales!









In *Gold Coast, Australia*. Lots of Prius!


----------



## Magnus Brage

VW Caravelle Taxi-Bus




















1000city said:


> As the result taxi cars in Poland are very varied in color schemes, makes, models, age etc. From small like Skoda Fabia to large like S-class Mercedes, from brand new to teenaged cars, european, japanese, korean. Even american ones – Chrysler Grand Voyager is nothing unusual, my friend drives Chrysler PT Cruiser and I’ve even seen Jeep Grand Cherokee in mountainous area!
> 
> .


Ford Focus & Skoda Fabia would not get permission for registration as taxis in Sweden. Those cars are to small.


----------



## Kulla

Taxis in Tirana


----------



## Magnus Brage

Kulla said:


> Taxis in Tirana


I spot 2 guys on a motorbike without wearing a helmet ?

No helmet law or the police doesn't care/easiliy bribed?

Also: the flag hanging out from the window. I associate this to a putsch, power struggle or constitutional crisis , where the the winning side wants to show the people that: We took over this building.

The photo is interesting anyway, I instantly think of a volatile state.


----------



## Kulla

Magnus Brage said:


> I spot 2 guys on a motorbike without wearing a helmet ?
> 
> No helmet law or the police doesn't care/easiliy bribed?
> 
> Also: the flag hanging out from the window. I associate this to a putsch, power struggle or constitutional crisis , where the the winning side wants to show the people that: We took over this building.
> 
> The photo is interesting anyway, I instantly think of a volatile state.


You got your mouth shutted allready in this thread. No need to have the same pointless argument with you over and over again.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443391&page=7 

I know you hate Albania and Albanians in general, but seriously its getting childish now. Especially seen this is comming from a (Russian). :lol:


----------



## Kulla

Taxis in Durres-Albania.


----------



## Kulla

Some more of Tirana-Albania.


----------



## Magnus Brage

Kulla said:


> Some more of Tirana-Albania.


Actually Albania seems to be the Balkan verision of Cuba where old cars still are seen on the streets, meticulously taken care of by their proud owners.

Yesterday I actually saw a documentary from Durres-Albania on swedish TV. Because of widespread albanian corruption a woman from the Swedish Tax Agency was sent to Albania to teach the albanian tax-workers about the proper enforcement of taxes.

The maneger told the swedish taxworker that the salary of an average albanian worker is about 150€ a month (medium albanian income) there is no way this worker wants to pay an additional 50€ of taxes. So taxation in Albania is not efficient. That is one reason for the albanian state not to gain economic progress.

They also showed people looking for scrap-metal which they sold on various scrapmarkets. There where noone in this buissnies paying any taxes at all. 

Is this avoiding of paying taxes also common within the taxi-comerce ?


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

^^seriously i realy advice you to stop provoking 

just reported you ...


----------



## Kulla

Magnus Brage said:


> Actually Albania seems to be the Balkan verision of Cuba where old cars still are seen on the streets, meticulously taken care of by their proud owners.
> 
> Yesterday I actually saw a documentary from Durres-Albania on swedish TV. Because of widespread albanian corruption a woman from the Swedish Tax Agency was sent to Albania to teach the albanian tax-workers about the proper enforcement of taxes.
> 
> The *maneger *told the swedish taxworker that the salary of an average albanian worker is about 150€ a month (medium albanian income) there is no way this worker wants to pay an additional 50€ of taxes. So taxation in Albania is not efficient. That is one reason for the albanian state not to gain economic progress.
> 
> They also showed people looking for scrap-metal which they sold on various scrapmarkets. There where noone in this* buissnies *paying any taxes at all.
> 
> Is this avoiding of paying taxes also common within the taxi-comerce ?



Thank you so much for your worries about the albanian state, but you dont have to do that. Seen the fact we are the only country who is having an steady economic progess of 3-10% each year. 

*Albania has the best economic growth in Europe*
http://www.pr-inside.com/albania-has-the-best-economic-growth-r1636484.htm


I told you the last time you brought up those (lies of yours) either come with facts or stfu with the derailing of the thread and telling those bullshit made up stories of yours. You are arent a real swedish to start with, but yet you take pride into that. Just shows how much your (real country must suck). :wave:


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Karlstad, Sweden.


----------



## Kixnet

The UK has various different types of taxis. Some from Newcastle below:














































You also some times see Hackney Cabs


----------



## Huti

Kulla said:


> Thank you so much for your worries about the albanian state, but you dont have to do that. Seen the fact we are the only country who is having an steady economic progess of 3-10% each year.
> 
> *Albania has the best economic growth in Europe*
> http://www.pr-inside.com/albania-has-the-best-economic-growth-r1636484.htm
> 
> 
> I told you the last time you brought up those (lies of yours) either come with facts or stfu with the derailing of the thread and telling those bullshit made up stories of yours. You are arent a real swedish to start with, but yet you take pride into that. Just shows how much your (real country must suck). :wave:


:cheers:


----------



## russianpride

Moscow, Russia.


----------



## russianpride




----------



## pumpikatze

When I was a boy (first half of the 80s) let´s say 99% of all Taxis in Vienna were Mercedes W123.
The situation has changed since then. Still more than 50% are Mercedes, mostly E- and B-Class but there are also lots of Mazda 6, Mazda 5, VW Passat, Opel Zafira, even some Dacia Logan and also some more exotic types of cars, as for example VW Phaeton, Audi A8, Buick Electra Park Avenue, 80s Alfa Romeo Giulietta, some Mercedes S-Class, Volvo XC90. I really tried hard to find photos of these, but impossible. Here are a few others:

Hummer-Taxi, which I´ve also seen many times in the streets:










Legendary Mercedes W115! This car serves a lifetime as Taxi in Vienna (has still the old number plates) and still is in a condition "better-than-new". It is a pleasure for me whenever I meet this Taxi in the streets:




























Also a number of London taxis serve in Vienna:










Mercedes W126:


----------



## carlesnuc

russianpride said:


>


painted as taxis Barcelona........
 
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Groningen NL

Those Italian cabs are not that small...


----------



## asanchezs

NordikNerd said:


> Taxis in Colombia & the Phillipines are too small.
> 
> Also Italy is a country where the taxis are small, how are going to put the luggage in such a small car?


the taxis to the airport are cars like the kia sephia and the hyundai accent, the small taxis are only for the city, and also the older taxis are more big and in that you can put the luggage without problems

sorry for my english, is not my mother tongue


----------



## asanchezs

some older taxis of colombia
renault citius








daewoo lanos








daewoo cielo








kia rio








renault 9








mazda 323








super carry








hyundai accent gyro








and finally all the mini taxis


----------



## xrtn2

Taxi is Sao Paulo Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd

asanchezs said:


> the taxis to the airport are cars like the kia sephia and the hyundai accent, the small taxis are only for the city, and also the older taxis are more big and in that you can put the luggage without problems
> 
> sorry for my english, is not my mother tongue


I did not see any big sized taxis at all in Florence. 



Medium sized VW-Touran Taxi on its way to the railway station in Rimini. 

The VW-Touran is becoming a very popular taxi in Sweden. Taxi companies nowadays prefer smaller multivans. The MB 200-series/E-class & Volvo 200/700/900-series dominatated the taxi market all the 1970-90's.



Old MB-taxis is a common sight in Austria.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Brazil


----------



## gabrielbabb

In MExico City it is also starting the zero emmissions program with the Nissan leaf taxis











But our normal taxis are like these


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Taxi in Skopje








[/url] скопје-такси 2 by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] скопје-такси by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Neungz

almost of Taxis in Bangkok are Toyota Altis


Bangkok Taxis by marknickton, on Flickr


Scarlet Bangkok Taxi by marknickton, on Flickr


Bangkok Taxis at traffic lights by marknickton, on Flickr


Pink-and-white Bangkok Taxi by marknickton, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Munich Taxi 2008-06-10 3.44PM


----------



## ilyas world

taxi in jakarta


----------



## NordikNerd

Taxis in Prague. Some guidebooks warn about taxi drivers overcharging tourists


----------



## Ulker

^^ Nice yellow... shirt and girl


----------



## NordikNerd

Ulker said:


> ^^ Nice yellow... shirt and girl


Yes my friend I would like to take some photos of women too.




In Berlin a taxicab is usually a light brown MB.



This street "Invalidenstrasse" outside the central station was full of taxis.


----------



## Ulker

> Yes my friend I would like to take some photos of women too.


You can do it bro


----------



## GrahamClayton

The RSL Cab Company in Sydney, Australia has two fully restored mid 1950's Holden taxis - a 48/215 and an FJ . I am not sure if they are used for special events, or are part of the regular taxi fleet:


----------



## Manila-X

NordikNerd said:


> Taxis in Colombia & the Phillipines are too small.
> 
> Also Italy is a country where the taxis are small, how are going to put the luggage in such a small car?


It's *Philippines*.

Manila streets *are narrow*, at least several areas. A car such as The Toyota Camry would have a harder time in turns.

The Toyota Altis / Vios are like the standard sedan here in The Philippines. In fact such vehicles are only sold here and around South East Asia.


----------



## asanchezs

colombia
taxis used in the hotels or in the airport


----------



## asanchezs

other colombian taxis


----------



## NordikNerd

*If you want to take a cab in Prague, choose the AAA-taxis, they are cheap and reliable.
*




*Other cabs like the eurotaxis and unmarked gypsycabs overcharge tourists.*

Overall you can get around in Prague very well without a taxi, there are trams and a usefull metro. It's also pleasant to walk in this city.


----------



## donardo




----------



## donardo




----------



## Ivanf

taxi in indonesia


----------



## Jerrodwhite

Prague is definitely the most wonderful place i have ever visited..my firm was hoisting a seminar over there with a bunch of other lunatics..whatever i got the chance of touring it and the to tell you the experience was amazing.


----------



## NordikNerd

Jerrodwhite said:


> Prague is definitely the most wonderful place i have ever visited..my firm was hoisting a seminar over there with a bunch of other lunatics..whatever i got the chance of touring it and the to tell you the experience was amazing.


I agree. Its beautiful, affordable, walkable and accesable. It's where the west meets the east. It's the most western eastern european city in the world.




*Strech Limo in Prague*. A limo is a sort of a taxi although the fare meter is not compulsary.


----------



## NordikNerd

Busy driver getting in to his taxicab.










A typical Stockholm taxidriver and his car.









Yellow Toyota Taxicab









Toyota - Taxi Kurir


----------



## Lowscraper

Vilnius, Lithuania

This is our official taxi, owned by city municipality.










They mostly drive VW Tourans but you can also see Fords sometimes










Another, cheaper taxi company with Dacias










Smart Taxi, the most comfortable taxi around here with free wi-fi, tablets for driver and passengers etc.

Mostly seen with Toyota Prius or Auris:










They also recently bought a lot of these babies, looks amazing from outside and inside










VW Sharans and Seat Alhambras are also used by many taxi companies










There are also cheap gypsycabs driving with VW Passats or old Audi, don't even try stepping in one of those.


----------



## £Whatever_£

Although I don't like yellow taxis (I prefer those that are normal cars) , in NY it is really pleasing because it correlates with its eternel image (like in movies etc)


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Best Companies of Taxi in Tirana , Albania*


























merrtaxi.com


















speedtaxi.al










atex.al


----------



## prisma

Athens Greece taxis

source

Skoda Octavia & Rapid are the most common taxis in Greece nowadays.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Taxis in Stettin, Poland*


----------



## FastDriver

In Bosnia and Herzegovina you can find specialized taxi companies but also there are cases where people use there own cars as taxi cars. 

*Taxi companies*

These taxis are hybrid cars. Toyota Prius.




























Škoda Octavia, Superb, and Roomster.




























Toyota Auris










Taxi cars owned by the taxi drivers














































You can find all types of cars as taxi cars in Bosnia, but the most common are VW Golf, Passat, Škoda Octavia, Dacia Logan, etc.


----------



## NordikNerd

Taxi in Binz, Island of Rugen-Germany


----------



## NordikNerd

*Ford Transit Taxi Interior*









*VW Touran Taxi interior*


----------



## melrocks50

In Bangkok, you can find taxis with all sorts of colours. Most of them are Toyota Corollas.










Taxis that are green and yellow are privately owned taxis.


----------



## Perennial Quest

melrocks50 said:


> In Bangkok, you can find taxis with all sorts of colours. Most of them are Toyota Corollas.


Amazing!


----------



## asanchezs

COLOMBIA

TAXIS USED FOR HOTELS AND AIRPORTS


----------



## Inconfidente

Most common taxis around here are the FIAT Grand Siena:


Divulgada a classificação dos concorrentes à licitação para novas permissões de táxi em BH by Portal PBH, on Flickr

We have more comfortable ones such as the FIAT Linea and the Toyota Corolla but this one above you find pretty much on every corner of the area.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Brazil









Carrooline








Motoclube








IG carros


----------



## Penumbra.

TAXI|SANTIAGO CHILE


The most common taxi models in Santiago, with yellow roof, black body and a distinctive orange plate.


Citroën C-Elysée Taxi - Santiago, Chile by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Hyundai Elantra Taxi - Santiago, Chile by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Hyundai Sonata Taxi, Santiago by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Kia Cerato - Santiago, Chile by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Toyota Avensis Taxi - Santiago, Chile by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


Renault Samsung SM5, Hyundai Accent Taxi - Santiago, Chile by RiveraNotario, on Flickr
​
*If you come to Chile, more precisely to Santiago, and you want a taxi, take THIS cars with that description, don't take the ones who are entire black with a sign in the roof and yellow plate, because that is a collective taxi, you take it with strangers and has an established route and established rates. Just in case :lol: because I hear that some tourists make this mistake and then they surprise when someone gets in, to what they thought, it was her taxi. *

*Like this one, don't take this if you want a Taxi.*


> VW Voyage Taxi Colectivo - Santiago, Chile by RiveraNotario, on Flickr


----------



## russianpride

Moscow taxi. Mercedes.























































Audi


----------



## russianpride

Skoda




























Ford














































Huyndai


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai Taxi.....!*

Toyota Innova

















Nissan Tiena

















Volvo

















Toyota Altis Corrola

































Hyundai

























Ford









Chevrolet


----------



## NordikNerd

*Taxis in Stockholm 1961*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Taxi at Vårdsberg, Linköping*


----------



## asanchezs

*COLOMBIA*














































a very strange BMW specia servicel taxi


































​


----------



## michael812

River taxi in Saint-Petersburg


----------



## Olimack

*Electric cabs in Bogotá, Colombia*

BYD e6








Pic by mirutafacil.com









Pic by publimetro.co

Electric taxi (left) Vs. normal taxi 








Pic by kienyke.com


----------



## NordikNerd

russianpride said:


> Moscow taxi. Mercedes.


What happend to the classic Volga taxis ? How far away from Moscow to you have to get before you see the russian brand taxis ?










http://www.carrosyclasicos.com/historia/2042/volga_2410#.VRzw4fmsVAg

It seems like Volga taxis also were popular in Latin America.


----------



## LanGeo

NordikNerd said:


> What happend to the classic Volga taxis ? How far away from Moscow to you have to get before you see the russian brand taxis ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.carrosyclasicos.com/historia/2042/volga_2410#.VRzw4fmsVAg
> 
> It seems like Volga taxis also were popular in Latin America.


Found everywhere, but rarely.


----------



## NordikNerd

*








Volvo V70 Taxi, Kungens Kurva Stockholm, Sweden*









*Taxi Kurir - VW Golf * Very small car as a taxi.


----------



## tonttula

Loving those Moscow taxis!

Taxis especially in Helsinki compared to rest of the Finland tend to be mercs with over 45% market share. E class being by far the most popular. 
Don't know about the most recent numbers, but it feels like Volvos are not quite as popular anymore and have been replaced by variety of brands, like bigger Skodas and Toyotas. 











Taxi area on the street by yasinoplz, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

tonttula said:


> Loving those Moscow taxis!
> 
> Taxis especially in Helsinki compared to rest of the Finland tend to be mercs with over 45% market share. E class being by far the most popular.
> Don't know about the most recent numbers, but it feels like Volvos are not quite as popular anymore and have been replaced by variety of brands, like bigger Skodas and Toyotas.


I see that taxis in Helsinki dont have any stickers, the only thing that make them taxi vehicles are the taxi roofsign. No taxi licenseplate either.

In Sweden most taxis are MB E-class, Volvo V70 and VW Passat. With the V70 getting old, fewer taxis will be Volvos in the nextcoming years, the new V60 is not a very suitable taxivehicle, its too low and more of a sporty drivers car.









*MB B-class Taxi Stockholm at Tegelbacken*








*VW Passat Taxi 020 at Rålambsvägen*









*Taxi 020, Djurgårdsbron*








*Odd taxi. An old man driving an old car, it says it´s a cheap taxi. 
A 1993 Volvo 850 with ticking valves*









*Motorcycle taxi*


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Have minis ever been used as taxis anywhere?


----------



## majulah

Here's a prototype of what could be the future taxi for Singapore - An electric taxi that can drive 200kms with a 15 minute charge.

"EVA" is the first electric vehicle specifically designed as a taxi for tropical megacities. This is the result of a collaboration between Singapore's Nanyang Technological University (NTU) and Germany's Technische Universität München (TUM), and supported by Singapore’s National Research Foundation.

EVA was built in Singapore.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Its a little ugly, and lacks anything major. It's good that its electric, and has special mobile features to control music, but its very underwhelming.

London beats SG by miles. Is it driverless? Can it really fit that many passengers? The biggest pluses are that its electric (but easy to convert existing models), has ample room for luggage, and has a cool child seat though I wonder where London ranks on this front.

Other than that, it looks like a tata nano. I would rather have some Tuks, Minis, and 
People Carriers roaming around.


----------



## LanGeo

Cuba.

http://langeo.org/post362605029/


----------



## NordikNerd

*VW Caddy & VW Touran Taxis*


----------



## anavin

In Bangkok Thailand

mostly are Toyota Altis




























Big one (Inova)










Big one (Fortuner)










Prius












Normally they are all Toyota :nuts:
and super colorful :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## mrsmartman

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1392388294278054



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1408894212627462



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1418503594999857






__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1418504531666430



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## prisma

Taxis in front of the Central Market of Chania in Crete, c. late 50s










The majority of taxis in Greece at that time, used to be of US brands. No pattern for a certain color throughout the country (until 1962) and no taxi sign on the roof yet.

This is a postcard pic from my archive.


----------

